# Lumiere 2011 - Durham



## Lord Camomile (Aug 26, 2011)

Originally done in 2009 (by Artichoke, the same people behind The Sultan's Elephant in London, amongst other things), Lumiere is being brought back to Durham this November.

I was thinking of heading up for a long weekend, as train tickets are cheap at the moment and my dad grew up around there (also went to uni there, now I think about it), just wondered if anyone had any experiences of the 2009 event?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Sep 1, 2011)

No, but I'll be going to this, sounds ace.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 1, 2011)

I had a brief wander round the city when it was on in 2009 and it was quite impressive.  I never got round to going back with a camera, so I hope to rectify that this year.


----------



## janeb (Sep 14, 2011)

I might go this year, friends who went last year said it was great and well worth seeing


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 20, 2011)

I had a wander around Durham for a couple of hours this evening.  Quite interesting, but very busy.  I didn't bother attempting to get through the crowds towards the cathedral, it might have been better if there was a signposted route so people were all flowing in the same direction.

Managed to get a few shots - flickr set


----------

